# Toyota 4runner



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm looking at a 2010 or 2011 4runner anyone have one? I'm looking to see how two cages and equip will fit in back. I have a Tacoma truck now but since its so hot here I dont use the back even with a camper shell its just to hot thinking an SUV may be better. 
Thanks


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Cyndi, My 4Runner now has over 150,000k miles on it and we are leaving next week for another long cross country trip. I have carried 2 large crates easily and even a third smaller one. It has been the single best vehicle I have ever owned. But...... if you are using an SUV as opposed to an open truck, it is only good in the hot climates as long as the AC is running. You can not keep them cool inside when parked, even with fans. I almost set my car and dog on fire once when I walked away and the wire on the fan burned through. Thank goodness I walked up the car as soon as the smoke started! But it is a great vehicle and if you can by one of those big silver sun reflectors, you should be able to use it ok until it gets really steamy. Now we have a big chevy with a MTCK box on it with fans for the big trips, and the 4Runner hauls the utility trailer and a dog or two gets to ride shotgun with me in the ac while on the road.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Carol, are you using plastic kennels or wire? I need to fit two wire ones would I have a problem? I think there is room along the sides to put a couple wingers I'm planning on getting some type of liner for the back protection. We have a camper shell now so when its hot on a test we open windows & back, enough air circulates, its when I'm driving that its just to hot for them to sit in there the air doesnt reach them, to hot with windows open . When its 115 outside you can imagine how hot it is inside. At least this way they can be with us and be comfortable. Is yours a 4 wheel drive? Do you pull any weight with it?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes by all means, get the 4 wheel drive. I have plastic crates. Honestly, I have never been happier with a vehicle! Today we put a new water pump in it for our trip to Wisconsin. You can not go wrong. And yes, I pull the utility trailer that has the motorcyle, 4 wheeler, kennels and other dog stuff. It does great with the load.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Make sure you check out the Highlander too. It is about the same size and rated slightly better.


----------

